# Family Tiger Trip



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Saturday was a really nice day, so my family and I got out of town. We went to a spot that ended up requiring a bit of a hike to access and it was really good to bend the legs. My 3 year old girl did a great job of keeping up with us and my boy insisted on leading the way, like usual.

It wasn't until we'd reached a secluded spot on the far side of the lake before I realized that I'd forgotten my camera in the truck, but luckily Sonia brought our old one along.

The fish weren't too cooperative, but they rarely are at that lake. My wife and I both ended up with only a couple of fish each, plus a couple that didn't quite make it to shore.

I scored first with a new lure that I'm trying out, a Live Target swim bait.










A lot of fish followed it, only to turn at the last moment. That happens a lot out there though.

Sonia was throwing a rainbow Vibrax for awhile, but couldn't get anything to do more than investigate. Then I tied on a black marabou for her and she nailed a 21" tiger within a few casts.










After that, I missed a really good one, then brought in a nicely colored male of 21" on the fly rod.




























Great bronze on that one, especially for this time of year.

So it wasn't super fast action, but it was worth the hike and drive time to get it done. The kids liked running wild and we enjoyed our catches.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank goodness your wife remembered the old camera - very nice fish pics!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great family report LOAH. WTG Sonia nice fish and you keep showing the ole hubby how its done :O||:. Including being prepared with the ole stand by camera. Great outing to be had with the family and thats all the counts. Keep doing whatcha do LOAH and Mrs LOAH with the family always nice to read your reports.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> WTG Sonia...keep showing the ole hubby how its done . Including being prepared with the ole stand by camera.


 :lol: She's always happy to catch a nice fish and I'm really glad that she had the other camera with her. It would have taken awhile to go back for mine.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like a awesome day thanks for the report and great photos. 8)


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report and great looking tigers. Just further motivation for me to catch my first tiger this year.

Nicely done, as usual.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet fish!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a huge sucker for Tigers! These are just awesome!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Colorful and chunky! Awesome as always!


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Gorgeous colors and patterns on for them tigers! What a welcomed surprise with it not being fall


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

So perty! Good work mr and mrs loah and family!


----------

